# Vi racconto la mia storia



## armik (14 Gennaio 2010)

che poi è uguale a tante altre. Ho quasi 50 anni, sposato da circa 15 con una donna meravigliosa, un figlio amatissimo di 12; tutto sembra un copione già scritto, ci conosciamo al lavoro, io giovane in carriera lei bella stagista fresca di laurea, amore a prima vista, dopo neanche 2 anni ci sposiamo. Il lavoro va bene per entrambi la carriera anche, io arrivo fino ai massimi vertici della burocrazia regionale, lei apprezzata professional in una grande azienda nazionale. Casa panoramica in collina (viviamo a Napoli) vacanze, viaggi, scuola privata per il bambino, insomma la coppia che tutti vorrebbero essere, una sorta di "mulino bianco"!!! In tutti questi anni ci sono stati i normali alti e bassi che tutte le coppie attraversano, sempre superati e sempre si è ripartiti con maggiore affetto ed intensità. Poi dalla scorsa primavera i primi scricchiolii, mi accorgo che in lei qualcosa è cambiato, i nostri rapporti sono diventati formali, si limitano alle comunicazioni di servizio: pensi tu a questo, ok faccio io quello; anche a letto qualcosa cambia, i nostri rapporti diventano "istituzionali" lei velocizza molto e non si abbandona più come al solito. Mi insospettisco ed inizio a guardarmi intorno. Scopro che utilizza biancheria intima sexi (cosa che in tanti anni di matrimonio non aveva mai fatto)sopratutto in corrispondenza di trasferte di lavoro fuori città, alle mie richieste di chiarimenti mi obietta che vuole mettere in luce la sua femminilità,  insomma per non tirarla alle lunghe viene fuori che ha una storia con un suo collega oltretutto di 5 anni più giovane, sposato e padre di due bimbi in tenera età!!
Il mondo mi crolla addosso; non so che cosa fare, siamo alla vigilia delle vacanze estive, mi tengo tutto sperando che sia solo un colpo di testa che sia lei a confessarmi tutto in nome della stima e del rispetto che ha sempre contraddistinto il nostro rapporto. Invece niente, anzi i nostri rapporti da istituzionali si interrompono del tutto, anzi lei evita accuratamente ogni tipo di contatto fisico financo un innocente abbraccio o piccola carezza. In me rabbia e disperazione avanzano di pari passo, perchè intanto la loro storia va avanti alla grande, le trasferte a Roma si fanno più frequenti e quando gli contesto la cosa lei mi risponde sempre che sono pazzo e che "nessuno se la prende".
Finchè arriva dicembre ed io al culmine della disperazione decido di infilare nella sua borsa un micro registratore attraverso il quale registro tutte le sue conversazioni della giornata. Nella settimana di ascolto scopro di tutto, che ho vissuto per 15 anni con una donna che mi disprezza e che sue testuali parole: non se fotte niente di me!! 
 Nel frattempo fa letteralmente carte false per farsi trasferire presso la sede di Roma della sua azienda, ci riesce ed ora ha avuto un primo incarico da gennaio a fine marzo per verificare se è in grado di assumere un ruolo definitivo nella capogruppo. 
Questa quindi la mia storia, oggi mi occupo anche della gestione della casa, della spesa, accompagno mio figlio a scuola ed in piscina, cucino, sparecchio ed in questo momento la sto aspettando per cenare insieme a lei.
Ho trascorso mesi terribili, nel corso dei quali lei mi ha fatto soffrire come un cane, accusandomi di essere la causa di tutto per il mio presunto comportamento negativo nei suoi confronti, che lei a 40 anni vuole riprendersi la sua vita e che è venuto il momento di pensare a lei ed al suo futuro. Per il momento non vuole saperne di separarsi perche dice che sarebbe una decisione affrettata di cui (lei) potrebbe pentirsi, intanto però la storia con il suo giovane amico continua.
Mi hanno aiutato gli amici (molti nella stessa identica situazione) la famiglia e l'amore per mio figlio; oggi sono rassegnato all'idea di dover in qualche modo ricominciare daccapo a 50 anni e di fare in fretta a disinnamorarmi di lei!!


----------



## astonished (14 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> che poi è uguale a tante altre. Ho quasi 50 anni, sposato da circa 15 con una donna meravigliosa, un figlio amatissimo di 12; tutto sembra un copione già scritto, ci conosciamo al lavoro, io giovane in carriera lei bella stagista fresca di laurea, amore a prima vista, dopo neanche 2 anni ci sposiamo. Il lavoro va bene per entrambi la carriera anche, io arrivo fino ai massimi vertici della burocrazia regionale, lei apprezzata professional in una grande azienda nazionale. Casa panoramica in collina (viviamo a Napoli) vacanze, viaggi, scuola privata per il bambino, insomma la coppia che tutti vorrebbero essere, una sorta di "mulino bianco"!!! In tutti questi anni ci sono stati i normali alti e bassi che tutte le coppie attraversano, sempre superati e sempre si è ripartiti con maggiore affetto ed intensità. Poi dalla scorsa primavera i primi scricchiolii, mi accorgo che in lei qualcosa è cambiato, i nostri rapporti sono diventati formali, si limitano alle comunicazioni di servizio: pensi tu a questo, ok faccio io quello; anche a letto qualcosa cambia, i nostri rapporti diventano "istituzionali" lei velocizza molto e non si abbandona più come al solito. Mi insospettisco ed inizio a guardarmi intorno. Scopro che utilizza biancheria intima sexi (cosa che in tanti anni di matrimonio non aveva mai fatto)sopratutto in corrispondenza di trasferte di lavoro fuori città, alle mie richieste di chiarimenti mi obietta che vuole mettere in luce la sua femminilità,  insomma per non tirarla alle lunghe viene fuori che ha una storia con un suo collega oltretutto di 5 anni più giovane, sposato e padre di due bimbi in tenera età!!
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso; non so che cosa fare, siamo alla vigilia delle vacanze estive, mi tengo tutto sperando che sia solo un colpo di testa che sia lei a confessarmi tutto in nome della stima e del rispetto che ha sempre contraddistinto il nostro rapporto. Invece niente, anzi i nostri rapporti da istituzionali si interrompono del tutto, anzi lei evita accuratamente ogni tipo di contatto fisico financo un innocente abbraccio o piccola carezza. In me rabbia e disperazione avanzano di pari passo, perchè intanto la loro storia va avanti alla grande, le trasferte a Roma si fanno più frequenti e quando gli contesto la cosa lei mi risponde sempre che sono pazzo e che "nessuno se la prende".
> Finchè arriva dicembre ed io al culmine della disperazione decido di infilare nella sua borsa un micro registratore attraverso il quale registro tutte le sue conversazioni della giornata. Nella settimana di ascolto scopro di tutto, che ho vissuto per 15 anni con una donna che mi disprezza e che sue testuali parole: non se fotte niente di me!!
> Nel frattempo fa letteralmente carte false per farsi trasferire presso la sede di Roma della sua azienda, ci riesce ed ora ha avuto un primo incarico da gennaio a fine marzo per verificare se è in grado di assumere un ruolo definitivo nella capogruppo.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto tra Noi,
so che ne avresti fatto volentieri a meno! 
(scusami se cerco di sdrammatizzare ma prima si comincia e meglio è)

Non è una novità quello che ci racconti: io ho vissuto una storia per certi versi simile alla tua ma avevo una serie di vantaggi rispetto a Te: ho 10 anni in meno e soprattutto non avevamo figli.

Nel mio caso, ma bada che ogni storia è a se stante dunque non prendere per oro colato ciò che dico,  quando ho visto mia moglie allo sbando ho inzialmente tentato di recuperare il matromonio con tanto dialogo, ma ho capito sin da subito che non c'era granchè da fare, anzi più tenatvo di farla tornare in se più lei si allontanava sino ad averla mandata via definiticamente di casa dopo averlo fatto per tre volte in precedenza ed altrettante vole riaccolta. Ora sono separato e nonostante tutto il tira e molla tra noi continua ma penso che proprio in questi giorni sia stato scritto il capitolo finale della nostra storia ed ho deciso di negarle anche quelle poche possibilità di dialogo concessele finora. Purtroppo devo affermare quanto non vorrei perchè mi sembra infantile: se sei troppo presente nella sua vita sei anche troppo scontato e non sei più uno stimolo, nè una conquista, insomma sei una preda troppo facile (sto parlando in terza persona del mio caso, ed evidentemente mia moglie, che è una insicura del suo essere donna, è in cerca della tara della propia seduttività). Paradossalmente mandandola via definitivamente e negando qualsiasi forma di contatto potrebbe capire (perchè ora è evidentemente confusa) che mi ha perso definitivamente e forse potrebbe tornare ma, ironia della sorte io nel frattempo ho capito di non volerla più indietro! (potresti farlo anche tu)

Cosa consigliarti? a parte di non dare troppo peso a quanto hai sentito tramite il microregistratore (quì in molti ti daranno addosso per questo per lesa privacy ma io ti capisco, anche se non ci sono arrivato a farlo) perchè probabilmente detto in presenza "dell'amico" e solitamente quando questi soggetti sono insieme si sentono anime elette ed incomprese dai rispettivi partner (chissà poi perchè è sempre così!), sii fermo e non cedere ai suoi ritorni che certamente ci saranno. Mandala via di casa, lasciala libera di seguire la sua carriera e di inseguire i suoi "sogni" e vedi cosa succede. 99/100 vive di illusioni ma questo non significa che sia facile per Voi recuperare il rapporto anche se doveroso provarci. Avete dei figli dovete per forza di cose tentare, almeno all'inizio.

Attendi le risposte dei veterani del forum, gente che ha passato le nostre stesse vicissitudini, qualcuno è riusciuto anche a recuperare.

In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## miord (14 Gennaio 2010)

Di solito scherzo sempre ma questa tua storia assomiglia molto alla mia e sicuramente a tante altre!

Tutti reagiscono in modo differente ma io posso dirti che ho risolto dopo una lunga attesa di un suo rinsanimento andando da un avvocato (uomo). in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Pocahontas (14 Gennaio 2010)

*il registratore*

Tutta la mia comprensione sulla tua vicenda. 

Mi sembra un rapporto concluso (fossi in te spererei che lo fosse, nonstante il figlio), anche se non crederei al 100% a quanto hai ascoltato sul registratore, sono solo menzogne per l'altro. 
Ma tu cosa fai, stai alla finestra ad aspettare?

Ma la cosa che mi ha colpito di più: ho una tendenza a spiare nelle vite dei miei compagni (ho scoperto password di tutti e di tutto: mail ,segreteria telefonica, telefonino) e sono particolarmente astuta nel non farmi beccare. Persino quelli che sono ormai ex, talvolta li controllo ancora, chissà perchè. 

Ma quella del registratore in borsetta, proprio mi manca. Non vedo l'ora di poterlo fare anch'io. Beh, i miei compagni la borsetta non ce l'hanno, però la macchina, che so. 

Ma che registratore era, che hai registrato una settimna intera? Quanto durava, forse si attivava solo quando sentiva rumori?


----------



## Daniele (14 Gennaio 2010)

Cambia le chiavi di casa! Il messaggio risulterà perfetto per l'adultera impenintente. Un consiglio però, non farla stare vicina a tuo figlio, una che pensa quello che hai sentito di te potrebbe usarlo contro di te, l'ho già vista questa cosa ed è meglio salvare il tutto. Non so, ma sinceramente a 40 anni si hai diritto di farti una vita, ma non a spese di un'altra persona perchè sei una donna che non l'ha data a tanti!
Mi dispiace per te, sei entrato in un tunnel di disgrazia, l'unica cosa buona che avrai al tuo fianco è il figlio, fa in modo che tua moglie non ti porti via anche quello oltre la dignità.


----------



## Pocahontas (14 Gennaio 2010)

*sempre il registratore*

ma poi non faceva il minimo rumore? 

l'hai acquistato presso un'agenzia di investigazioni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2010)

Armik ti capisco, purtroppo.
Però quello che vorrei sapere è se tu, nonostante tutto, ami tua moglie e vorresti recuperare il matrimonio.
In ogni caso però credo che tu dovresti chiedere anche a lei chiarezza.
Non credo molto probabile  il "coronamento del sogno d'amore" e presto si renderà conto di questo.
Confermo che se pur la registrazione ti ha dato informazioni sul tradimento, non devi però considerare vere le sue affermazioni. Può capitare, anche parlando con un'amica, di dire cose che non si pensano davvero, per una sorta di gioco delle parti, figurati con un amante.
Inoltre in una fase di confusione quale quella che sta vivendo non sa neppure lei cosa prova e cosa pensa.
Non farti togliere autostima da queste cose. Sii fiero di te e di essere stato una brava persona.
In ogni caso chiedi consiglio a un avvocato su come potresti muoverti  (poi la raccomandata partirà solo nel momento che gli dirai tu) ma almeno avrai una visione chiara delle possibili soluzioni.
50 anni non sono tanti per un uomo ...anzi andresti a ruba se ti mettessi "sul mercato"


----------



## Amarax (15 Gennaio 2010)

Ciao armik,
qui siamo in tanti a conoscere il dolore della scoperta di avere al fianco un estraneo. Ogni volta per noi si riaccende il ricordo di un particolare che sembrava dimenticato e viene su la voglia di aiutare il nuovo amico che si è aggiunto nel gruppo.
Se penso a come ti devi essere sentito dentro ad ascoltare la sua voce dire quelle parole mi faccio piccolapiccola. Mi dispiace per te e per me e per tutti quelli che vivono questo dolore. Pare quasi nessuno ne sia immune...
Che dirti? che passerà? e chissà se passerà, se avrai la forza di buttarla fuori dalla tua vita a prescindere da tuo figlio, a prescindere da quello che vuole lei , che  con tanta sfacciatagine te lo ha detto, chiesto, imposto.
Io ti esorto a non fare come me.
Buttala fuori. Se lo merita per quello che hai sentito...non una parola di dolore per quello che ha fatto.
Non fare come me che dopo stai peggio.
Te lo garantisco.
una napoletana.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

Sacchi neri


----------



## Amarax (15 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sacchi neri


Per chi?:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Per chi?:unhappy:


Per lei ovviamente... fuori dalle balle!
Il proverbio meglio soli che male accompagnati e' sempre valido


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Ha ragione amarax, non cadere nell'errore di voler salvare il matrimonio con chi non a voglia di salvarlo, quella cosa che è tua moglie se la farebbe con il tizio continuando facendoti del male. Hai un figlio a cui pensare, goditi lui e caccia via lei, sii combattivo e fagli vedere che tu hai le palle per distruggerla in quello che lei non aveva il coraggio...la separazione. Troppo comoda la signora che vuole trombare con tutti ma non è disposta ad andare fuori casa, come se la sua femminilità fosse un diritto che sovrasta i tuoi. Dopo che l'avrai fatta sentire la merda che è allora avrai la possibilità di scegliere se continuare con lei o no, ma prima dalle una bella dose di umiltà. 
Tu sei una bellissima persona, è lei che è una gran baldracca, pensa che tu hai un valore, lei solo quello che le danno sula strada (ed è sicuramente poco).


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ma che registratore era, che hai registrato una settimna intera? Quanto durava, forse si attivava solo quando sentiva rumori?


 
Pocahontas,
a parte che è ILLEGALE (vedi marito condannato proprio oggi a 4 anni di reclusione per aver "clonato" cell. della moglie), chi origlia di solito non ascolta cose belle su di sé


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Armik*

Io fossi in te sarei duro: fuori di casa (lei). Poi aspetta che il piu' "giovane" la molli (ma chi se la prende una donna così boss e pure piu' vecchia?!) e lei rinsavisca. Allora se ne potrà parlare. Metti il cuore in freezer, a volte serve per sopravvivere, e attendi che il "dramma" termini (tutti questi "drammi" terminano).


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ha ragione amarax, *non cadere nell'errore di voler salvare il matrimonio con chi non a voglia di salvarlo* .


 
quando si rimane soli e senza nessuno la voglia torna.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Questa quindi la mia storia, oggi mi occupo anche della gestione della casa, della spesa, accompagno mio figlio a scuola ed in piscina, cucino, sparecchio ed in questo momento la sto aspettando per cenare insieme a lei.
> Ho trascorso mesi terribili, nel corso dei quali lei mi ha fatto soffrire come un cane, accusandomi di essere la causa di tutto per il mio presunto comportamento negativo nei suoi confronti, che *lei a 40 anni vuole riprendersi la sua vita e che è venuto il momento di pensare a lei ed al suo futuro*. Per il momento non vuole saperne di separarsi perche dice che sarebbe una decisione affrettata di cui (lei) potrebbe pentirsi, intanto però la storia con il suo giovane amico continua.
> Mi hanno aiutato gli amici (molti nella stessa identica situazione) la famiglia e l'amore per mio figlio; oggi sono rassegnato all'idea di dover in qualche modo ricominciare daccapo a 50 anni e di fare in fretta a disinnamorarmi di lei!!


 
Altro che cucinare sparecchiare ecc.ecc. Vai da un avvocato, falle mandare una bella raccomandata con la richiesta di separazione e vedrai come cambierà. E se non cambierà lasciala andare via.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

quoto Mika.


----------



## Giovanni Drogo (15 Gennaio 2010)

Benvenuto (si fa per dire) nel club di chi si vede sgretolare quanto realizzato con la propria moglie.
E' incredibile quante persone (donne e uomini) arrivati alla soglia dei 40 anni siano disposti, per un miraggio di libertà e di gioventù, a buttare nel cesso una famiglia felice costruita con l'amore e il lavoro.
Se va via di casa sei fortunato, caro amico e se dovesse lasciarti il figlio sei ancora più fortunato.
Lasciala libera di farsi la sua storiella adolescenziale, alla fine rimarrà da sola e tornerà a cercarti giurandoti amore eterno. Poi sarai tu, molto probabilmente, a non volerla più.
50 anni non sono pochi, ma secondo me hai tutte le carte in regola per trovarti una donna che ti ami veramente, senza ingannarti o denigrarti come fa tua moglie.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Sì ok*

però anche queste donne-bambine che viziate come padri entusiasti e ingenui... Poi le bambine crescono e continuate a viziarle invece di trattarle da adulte. Stai con un altro? Vuoi la tua indipendenza? E allora via. Assumiti le TUE responsabilità. Altrimenti le dinamiche non cambieranno mai.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

Giovanni Drogo ha detto:


> 50 anni non sono pochi, ma secondo me hai tutte le carte in regola per trovarti una donna che ti ami veramente, senza ingannarti o denigrarti come fa tua moglie.


 
Non la vedo francamente così facile rifarsi una vita a 50 anni, mi sembra un po' "escapista" come pensiero.
Certo nemmeno bisogna aggrapparsi alla morte a chi non ci vuole piu'.
Ma da parte di entrambi, con un po' di accortezza, si può far molto per difendere la famiglia che si ha, specie per il figlio.
Questa battaglia pero' va giocata con un minimo di strategia, e ora lui deve essere duro, e sbatterla fuori di casa. Valigie sulla porta.


----------



## miord (15 Gennaio 2010)

io quoto tutto e tutti ....vi quoto e non vi odio!


a parte...... alla fine anche se si recupera , mancherà sempre la fiducia.Quindi inutile soffrire due belle pedate nel culo e si ricomincia da capo!

Io ho trovato qui il mio amore , anche se lei non lo sà!:sonar:


----------



## Giovanni Drogo (15 Gennaio 2010)

Mika, e se le vizi è perché le vizi, se le tratti male è perché le tratti male... Insomma come fai, fai male.
Alla fine la verità è che il rapporto di coppia funziona se entrambi ci credono ed investono in esso le proprie energie.
Se è uno solo a cercare di tenere accesa la fiammella, alla fine la fiammella si spegne.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2010)

Giovanni Drogo ha detto:


> Mika, e se le vizi è perché le vizi, se le tratti male è perché le tratti male... Insomma come fai, fai male.
> Alla fine la verità è che il rapporto di coppia funziona se entrambi ci credono ed investono in esso le proprie energie.
> *Se è uno solo a cercare di tenere accesa la fiammella, alla fine la fiammella si spegne*.


Certo che sì, ma leggo spesso di uomini che hanno sempre svolto una funzione paterna (e donne quella materna) col proprio partner e poi si ritrovano a non capire più chi sia la persona che hanno di fronte. Delle volte per capire davvero che cosa si voglia fare della propria vita bisogna trovare la porta di casa chiusa. E i sacchi neri famosi :carneval:.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> che poi è uguale a tante altre. Ho quasi 50 anni, sposato da circa 15 con una donna meravigliosa, un figlio amatissimo di 12; tutto sembra un copione già scritto, ci conosciamo al lavoro, io giovane in carriera lei bella stagista fresca di laurea, amore a prima vista, dopo neanche 2 anni ci sposiamo. Il lavoro va bene per entrambi la carriera anche, io arrivo fino ai massimi vertici della burocrazia regionale, lei apprezzata professional in una grande azienda nazionale. Casa panoramica in collina (viviamo a Napoli) vacanze, viaggi, scuola privata per il bambino, insomma la coppia che tutti vorrebbero essere, una sorta di "mulino bianco"!!! In tutti questi anni ci sono stati i normali alti e bassi che tutte le coppie attraversano, sempre superati e sempre si è ripartiti con maggiore affetto ed intensità. Poi dalla scorsa primavera i primi scricchiolii, mi accorgo che in lei qualcosa è cambiato, i nostri rapporti sono diventati formali, si limitano alle comunicazioni di servizio: pensi tu a questo, ok faccio io quello; anche a letto qualcosa cambia, i nostri rapporti diventano "istituzionali" lei velocizza molto e non si abbandona più come al solito. Mi insospettisco ed inizio a guardarmi intorno. Scopro che utilizza biancheria intima sexi (cosa che in tanti anni di matrimonio non aveva mai fatto)sopratutto in corrispondenza di trasferte di lavoro fuori città, alle mie richieste di chiarimenti mi obietta che vuole mettere in luce la sua femminilità, insomma per non tirarla alle lunghe viene fuori che ha una storia con un suo collega oltretutto di 5 anni più giovane, sposato e padre di due bimbi in tenera età!!
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso; non so che cosa fare, siamo alla vigilia delle vacanze estive, mi tengo tutto sperando che sia solo un colpo di testa che sia lei a confessarmi tutto in nome della stima e del rispetto che ha sempre contraddistinto il nostro rapporto. Invece niente, anzi i nostri rapporti da istituzionali si interrompono del tutto, anzi lei evita accuratamente ogni tipo di contatto fisico financo un innocente abbraccio o piccola carezza. In me rabbia e disperazione avanzano di pari passo, perchè intanto la loro storia va avanti alla grande, le trasferte a Roma si fanno più frequenti e quando gli contesto la cosa lei mi risponde sempre che sono pazzo e che "nessuno se la prende".
> Finchè arriva dicembre ed io al culmine della disperazione decido di infilare nella sua borsa un micro registratore attraverso il quale registro tutte le sue conversazioni della giornata. Nella settimana di ascolto scopro di tutto, che ho vissuto per 15 anni con una donna che mi disprezza e che sue testuali parole: non se fotte niente di me!!
> Nel frattempo fa letteralmente carte false per farsi trasferire presso la sede di Roma della sua azienda, ci riesce ed ora ha avuto un primo incarico da gennaio a fine marzo per verificare se è in grado di assumere un ruolo definitivo nella capogruppo.
> ...


 Non è mai troppo tardi per ricominciare a vivere dignitosamente... chi ti dice il contrario dice una vaccata, imho.
Liberati di questa donna e ricostruisciti la vita. Con calma, pazienza, dolore... e prendentoti tutto il tempo che ci vuole. Ma liberatene una volta per tutte.


----------



## caterina (15 Gennaio 2010)

[SIZE=1 ha detto:
			
		

> Per il momento non vuole saperne di separarsi perche dice che sarebbe una decisione affrettata di cui (lei) potrebbe pentirsi, intanto però la storia con il suo giovane amico continua.[/SIZE]
> Mi hanno aiutato gli amici (molti nella stessa identica situazione) la famiglia e l'amore per mio figlio; oggi sono rassegnato all'idea di dover in qualche modo ricominciare daccapo a 50 anni e di fare in fretta a disinnamorarmi di lei!!


 Credo che se tua moglie sa che tu sai...non puoi far altro che chiedere la separazione e subito. Se accetti la situazione attuale, davvero non c'è più alcuna speranza di salvare in futuro il salvabile. Tua moglie vuole tutto...il giovane amante ed il marito che accudisce casa e figlio.Davvero mi sembra un po troppo! Recupera la tua dignità e metti lei di fronte alle sue responsabilità. Che lei vada in giro per l'italia con il giovanotto, e tu tieniti casa e figlio. Forse questo la farà riflettere su quanto di infantile ed irresponsabile c'è sul suo comportamento. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## ellina69 (15 Gennaio 2010)

La mia idea è che c’è modo e modo di tradire, il tradimento è sempre un gesto vile, ma il modo in cui avviene fa la differenza per me.
Posso avere umana comprensione per chi tradisce, ma mantenendo il rispetto per il coniuge e un comportamento impeccabile in famiglia. Nel caso di reale pentimento del traditore, che abbia tradito con queste modalità “decorose”, posso concepire il perdono e la ricostruzione.
Non per chi ha tradito in modo infame … incolpando del suo malessere l’ignaro coniuge,  allontanandolo emotivamente e ferendolo, facendo mancare la sua presenza in famiglia, trascurando i suoi doveri e le sue responsabilità. Per costoro credo che non valga la pena lottare, in genere poi costoro non sono affatto pentiti, e per niente disposti ad affrontare le difficoltà di una ricostruzione. Chi tratta in modo così infame il coniuge è meglio che sia allontanato. Meglio rifarsi una vita, con chi ci ama, meglio anche da soli.
E purtroppo temo che nel caso del nostro nuovo amico il tradimento subito sia di tipo “infame” …lasciala andare, rifatti una vita dignitosa, con tuo figlio e forse in futuro con una donna che ti ami davvero e che ti rispetti.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> che poi è uguale a tante altre. Ho quasi 50 anni, sposato da circa 15 con una donna meravigliosa, un figlio amatissimo di 12; tutto sembra un copione già scritto, ci conosciamo al lavoro, io giovane in carriera lei bella stagista fresca di laurea, amore a prima vista, dopo neanche 2 anni ci sposiamo. Il lavoro va bene per entrambi la carriera anche, io arrivo fino ai massimi vertici della burocrazia regionale, lei apprezzata professional in una grande azienda nazionale. Casa panoramica in collina (viviamo a Napoli) vacanze, viaggi, scuola privata per il bambino, insomma la coppia che tutti vorrebbero essere, una sorta di "mulino bianco"!!! In tutti questi anni ci sono stati i normali alti e bassi che tutte le coppie attraversano, sempre superati e sempre si è ripartiti con maggiore affetto ed intensità. Poi dalla scorsa primavera i primi scricchiolii, mi accorgo che in lei qualcosa è cambiato, i nostri rapporti sono diventati formali, si limitano alle comunicazioni di servizio: pensi tu a questo, ok faccio io quello; anche a letto qualcosa cambia, i nostri rapporti diventano "istituzionali" lei velocizza molto e non si abbandona più come al solito. Mi insospettisco ed inizio a guardarmi intorno. Scopro che utilizza biancheria intima sexi (cosa che in tanti anni di matrimonio non aveva mai fatto)sopratutto in corrispondenza di trasferte di lavoro fuori città, alle mie richieste di chiarimenti mi obietta che vuole mettere in luce la sua femminilità, insomma per non tirarla alle lunghe viene fuori che ha una storia con un suo collega oltretutto di 5 anni più giovane, sposato e padre di due bimbi in tenera età!!
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso; non so che cosa fare, siamo alla vigilia delle vacanze estive, mi tengo tutto sperando che sia solo un colpo di testa che sia lei a confessarmi tutto in nome della stima e del rispetto che ha sempre contraddistinto il nostro rapporto. Invece niente, anzi i nostri rapporti da istituzionali si interrompono del tutto, anzi lei evita accuratamente ogni tipo di contatto fisico financo un innocente abbraccio o piccola carezza. In me rabbia e disperazione avanzano di pari passo, perchè intanto la loro storia va avanti alla grande, le trasferte a Roma si fanno più frequenti e quando gli contesto la cosa lei mi risponde sempre che sono pazzo e che "nessuno se la prende".
> Finchè arriva dicembre ed io al culmine della disperazione decido di infilare nella sua borsa un micro registratore attraverso il quale registro tutte le sue conversazioni della giornata. Nella settimana di ascolto scopro di tutto, che ho vissuto per 15 anni con una donna che mi disprezza e che sue testuali parole: non se fotte niente di me!!
> Nel frattempo fa letteralmente carte false per farsi trasferire presso la sede di Roma della sua azienda, ci riesce ed ora ha avuto un primo incarico da gennaio a fine marzo per verificare se è in grado di assumere un ruolo definitivo nella capogruppo.
> ...


non ho capito se tua moglie sa che sai

comunque
cosa vorresti tu, veramente, Armik?
e per quali ragioni?

quando avrai risposto a questo (non a noi, ma a te stesso) potrai decidere cosa sei disposto a fare o tentare
e quello che altri ti hanno detto sulla definizione di strategia è molto valido


----------



## caterina (15 Gennaio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> La mia idea è che c’è modo e modo di tradire, il tradimento è sempre un gesto vile, ma il modo in cui avviene fa la differenza per me.
> Posso avere umana comprensione per chi tradisce, ma mantenendo il rispetto per il coniuge e un comportamento impeccabile in famiglia. Nel caso di reale pentimento del traditore, che abbia tradito con queste modalità “decorose”, posso concepire il perdono e la ricostruzione.
> Non per chi ha tradito in modo infame … incolpando del suo malessere l’ignaro coniuge, allontanandolo emotivamente e ferendolo, facendo mancare la sua presenza in famiglia, trascurando i suoi doveri e le sue responsabilità. Per costoro credo che non valga la pena lottare, in genere poi costoro non sono affatto pentiti, e per niente disposti ad affrontare le difficoltà di una ricostruzione. Chi tratta in modo così infame il coniuge è meglio che sia allontanato. Meglio rifarsi una vita, con chi ci ama, meglio anche da soli.
> E purtroppo temo che nel caso del nostro nuovo amico il tradimento subito sia di tipo “infame” …lasciala andare, rifatti una vita dignitosa, con tuo figlio e forse in futuro con una donna che ti ami davvero e che ti rispetti.


 Perchè giudicare lei? A cosa serve e senza elementi? Cio che lui ha ascoltato con la microspia non fa testo, con l'amante lei recita un'altro ruolo e volendo puo anche darsi che lei cerca di giustificare se stessa agli occhi di lui. E' una traditrice e lo sa bene. Diverso è il caso se lo ha detto al marito, scaricando le colpe su di lui.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> La mia idea è che c’è modo e modo di tradire, il tradimento è sempre un gesto vile, ma il modo in cui avviene fa la differenza per me.
> Posso avere umana comprensione per chi tradisce, ma mantenendo il rispetto per il coniuge e un comportamento impeccabile in famiglia. Nel caso di reale pentimento del traditore, che abbia tradito con queste modalità “decorose”, posso concepire il perdono e la ricostruzione.
> Non per chi ha tradito in modo infame … incolpando del suo malessere l’ignaro coniuge, allontanandolo emotivamente e ferendolo, facendo mancare la sua presenza in famiglia, trascurando i suoi doveri e le sue responsabilità. Per costoro credo che non valga la pena lottare, in genere poi costoro non sono affatto pentiti, e per niente disposti ad affrontare le difficoltà di una ricostruzione. Chi tratta in modo così infame il coniuge è meglio che sia allontanato. Meglio rifarsi una vita, con chi ci ama, meglio anche da soli.
> E purtroppo temo che nel caso del nostro nuovo amico il tradimento subito sia di tipo “infame” …lasciala andare, rifatti una vita dignitosa, con tuo figlio e forse in futuro con una donna che ti ami davvero e che ti rispetti.


 Quoto ogni parola.


----------



## vento (15 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho capito se tua moglie sa che sai
> 
> comunque
> cosa vorresti tu, veramente, Armik?
> ...


...il momento in cui ci si sente scontati può esserci e non ci vuole molto a perdersi.. basta incontrare qualcuno che sappia "rivestire il rulo io ti salverò".In momenti di particolare difficoltà è molto facile smarrirsi.
Poi ci vuole il tempo per ritrovarsi, per fare i conti con la propria famiglia e con sè stessi. Gli errori si pagano sempre.
Se quello che vuoi è tua moglie, dai a lei il tempo per ritrovarsi e riuscirà a spiegarti e forse anche a spiegarlo a sè stessa. 
Solo allora potrete decidere se vale la pena di andare avanti o di lasciar perdere tutto. Insieme. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Altro che cucinare sparecchiare ecc.ecc. Vai da un avvocato, falle mandare una bella raccomandata con la richiesta di separazione e vedrai come cambierà. E se non cambierà lasciala andare via.


 
Unica soluzione prospettabile.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> che poi è uguale a tante altre. Ho quasi 50 anni, sposato da circa 15 con una donna meravigliosa, un figlio amatissimo di 12; tutto sembra un copione già scritto, ci conosciamo al lavoro, io giovane in carriera lei bella stagista fresca di laurea, amore a prima vista, dopo neanche 2 anni ci sposiamo. Il lavoro va bene per entrambi la carriera anche, io arrivo fino ai massimi vertici della burocrazia regionale, lei apprezzata professional in una grande azienda nazionale. Casa panoramica in collina (viviamo a Napoli) vacanze, viaggi, scuola privata per il bambino, insomma la coppia che tutti vorrebbero essere, una sorta di "mulino bianco"!!! In tutti questi anni ci sono stati i normali alti e bassi che tutte le coppie attraversano, sempre superati e sempre si è ripartiti con maggiore affetto ed intensità. Poi dalla scorsa primavera i primi scricchiolii, mi accorgo che in lei qualcosa è cambiato, i nostri rapporti sono diventati formali, si limitano alle comunicazioni di servizio: pensi tu a questo, ok faccio io quello; anche a letto qualcosa cambia, i nostri rapporti diventano "istituzionali" lei velocizza molto e non si abbandona più come al solito. Mi insospettisco ed inizio a guardarmi intorno. Scopro che utilizza biancheria intima sexi (cosa che in tanti anni di matrimonio non aveva mai fatto)sopratutto in corrispondenza di trasferte di lavoro fuori città, alle mie richieste di chiarimenti mi obietta che vuole mettere in luce la sua femminilità, insomma per non tirarla alle lunghe viene fuori che ha una storia con un suo collega oltretutto di 5 anni più giovane, sposato e padre di due bimbi in tenera età!!
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso; non so che cosa fare, siamo alla vigilia delle vacanze estive, mi tengo tutto sperando che sia solo un colpo di testa che sia lei a confessarmi tutto in nome della stima e del rispetto che ha sempre contraddistinto il nostro rapporto. Invece niente, anzi i nostri rapporti da istituzionali si interrompono del tutto, anzi lei evita accuratamente ogni tipo di contatto fisico financo un innocente abbraccio o piccola carezza. In me rabbia e disperazione avanzano di pari passo, perchè intanto la loro storia va avanti alla grande, le trasferte a Roma si fanno più frequenti e quando gli contesto la cosa lei mi risponde sempre che sono pazzo e che "nessuno se la prende".
> Finchè arriva dicembre ed io al culmine della disperazione decido di infilare nella sua borsa un micro registratore attraverso il quale registro tutte le sue conversazioni della giornata. Nella settimana di ascolto scopro di tutto, che ho vissuto per 15 anni con una donna che mi disprezza e che sue testuali parole: non se fotte niente di me!!
> Nel frattempo fa letteralmente carte false per farsi trasferire presso la sede di Roma della sua azienda, ci riesce ed ora ha avuto un primo incarico da gennaio a fine marzo per verificare se è in grado di assumere un ruolo definitivo nella capogruppo.
> ...


 armik, benvenuto!
io penso che tua moglie, che dovrebbe avere poco piùdi 40anni, immagino, sia in piena crisi. 
Una crisi personale, per cui il suo 'tradimento' è più contro la donna che è diventata (E che ovviamente non è più una ragazzina alla quale tutto era possibile) che contro di te. 
Cosa puoi fare tu?
Io credo che tu debba prendere una posizione netta, per entrambi.
E dirle chiaro e tondo che sai, hai le prove, e che lei deve decidere da che parte stare. Che non tolleri nè attese nè ripensamenti e quindi rifletta (lei) attentamente e prenda una posizione. Dopo un paio di giorni mandale la lettera di separazione dell'avvocato.
Con il polso morbido puoi solo causare a tutti voi infinite sofferenze. Devi prendere tu una decisione su cosa ti aspetti, soprattutto sul rispetto che credi di meritare o meno. Solo così lei potrà capire cosa sta perdendo ed eventualmente rinsavire (complice il fatto che l'altro quasi sicuramente non pensa di mollare tutto per lei).
Se vuole continuare a stare con te deve essere alle TUE condizioni, dimostrandoti di tenere a voi. Diversamente direi che è meglio averla fuori dalla tua vita, non credi?


----------



## armik (15 Gennaio 2010)

Ma che registratore era ha detto:


> Oggi in rete si trova di tutto, basta solo saper cercare.
> Se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno, scrivimi in privato e di darò tutte le info che desideri.


----------



## armik (15 Gennaio 2010)

Vi ringrazio tutti di cuore per le belle parole; è davvero incredibile quanto bene si possa ricevere da persone che non si conoscono, questo mi fa sperare per il futuro dei nostri figli!!
Tornando a bomba, nel mio precedente messaggio non ho potuto per ovvi motivi di sintesi dettagliare il tutto. La storia del registratore l'ho messa su per provocarla, nella speranza che lei si decidesse a parlare, alla fine ho fatto in modo che lei lo scoprisse, ma niente, solo fugaci accenni, si è tenuta tutto dentro. Poi durante le vacanze di Natale, commentando la storia di una coppia di amici anche loro sulla soglia della separazione, alle mie sollecitazioni ha ammesso la storia addossandomene la responsabilità (se l'ho fatto è colpa tua, per farti stare male) come se volesse trovare una giustificazione prima a se stessa e poi a me. 
La cosa che più mi ha colpito nei loro discorsi è la passione con cui lei si pone nei confronti dell'amante, usando addirittura dei termini e dei vezzaggiativi che usava nei miei confronti ai bei tempi.
Forse veramente intorno a 40 anni le donne attraversano una fase difficile della vita, i figli bene o male non hanno più bisogno di essere accuditi direttamente, il fisico non è più quello di una volta, il marito è li - scontato e rassicurante - insomma, gli ultimi fuochi. Eppure io non sono certo un pantofolaio, ho tantissimi interessi, faccio sport attivamente, mi piace il mare, la montagna, il cinema, la musica classica, sono e mi sento vivo!!
Per quanto riguarda gli aspetti legali, essendo avvocato, ho valutato insieme ad un collega/amico (che nel giro dei matrimonialisti è soprannominato: il gladiatore) il da farsi, se lei continua nel suo atteggiamento di distacco e di finta normalità fino alla soglia della camera da letto, non mi resta che sferrarle un attacco a sorpresa, senza avere troppi scrupoli, in modo che capisca che si trovi davanti a un bivio; chissà, per il momento devo sistemare alcune cose con il lavoro e con me stesso, devo restare calmo ancora per qualche tempo..


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2010)

*armik*

Non mi pare ci sia da fare tante manfrine, lei non vuole la separazione? Beh si decida a fare qualcosa per evitarla!!!
Sinceramente nel tuo caso trovo inutile fare un post lungo ed articolato, non giudico quello che ha fatto qua moglie ma come si é comportata con te... per una volta deve sapere che dovrà giocare a carte scoperte... con un avvocato, e  valuterà cosa sia prioritario nella sua vita!
Certe persone finché non vedono che le si toglie la sedia da sotto il c... continuano a crogiolarsi nel potere della loro arrogante e presunta supremazia.
Bruja


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Se a me confessassero uin tradimento dicendomi che è per colpa mia non ti dico che farei, sinceramente è solo colpa sua e della sua stupidità estrema mi sa.
Bravo, segui la tua strada e dalle uno bello scossone, ma che sia forte da matti, quella donna deve rinsavire...oppre finire un poco in rovina.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ...oppre finire un poco in rovina.


Adesso non esageriamo eh.


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Adesso non esageriamo eh.


Bhe sinceramente una che spara queste cose, che distrugge una famiglia per sua colpa e addossa tutto al marito non ha senso di lasciarla bene, meglio andarci pesanti. Se alla sua età no ha imparato come ci si interfaccia con rispetto ha sinceramente bisogno di una bella sculacciata legale per capire che certi atteggiamenti sono non concepibili.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe sinceramente una che spara queste cose, che distrugge una famiglia per sua colpa e addossa tutto al marito non ha senso di lasciarla bene, meglio andarci pesanti. Se alla sua età no ha imparato come ci si interfaccia con rispetto ha sinceramente bisogno di una bella sculacciata legale per capire che certi atteggiamenti sono non concepibili.


No ha semplicemente bisogno di prendersi addosso la responsabilità delle sue scelte. Come tutti noi, del resto.


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



armik ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda gli aspetti legali, essendo avvocato, ho valutato insieme ad un collega/amico (che nel giro dei matrimonialisti è soprannominato: il gladiatore) il da farsi, se lei continua nel suo atteggiamento di distacco e di finta normalità fino alla soglia della camera da letto, non mi resta che sferrarle un attacco a sorpresa, senza avere troppi scrupoli, in modo che capisca che si trovi davanti a un bivio; chissà, per il momento devo sistemare alcune cose con il lavoro e con me stesso, devo restare calmo ancora per qualche tempo..


Ecco segui questa traccia, valuta bene e definisci cosa sia giusto ed opportuno, poi decidi, ma non si tratta di sferrare attacchi... devi chiarire bene che stai solo vantando quelli che sono i tuoi diritti.. c'é differenza, l'attacco, anche un pochino subdolo, lo ha messo in pratica lei.
Se proprio vuoi essere corretto fino in fondo avvertila qualche giorno prima dell'azione, che rifletta bene su quello a cui va incontro... e non dare ulteriori spiegazioni: il silenzio dovrebbe farle intuire che sta preparandosi da sola il terreno su cui scivolerà, diversamente significa che ha perso perspicacia o che le é rimasta solo la strafottenza.
Bruja


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Un conto è non prendersi le responsabilità delle proprie scelte, un altro è scaraventarle addosso ad un'altra persona che non ha colpa delle leggerezze proprie. Per quello che ha fatto mi sa che ha bisogno di una bella dose di umiltà, sentirsi un poco non una donna come la fa sentire l'amante, ma una merda per quello che è in effetti.


----------



## lele51 (17 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Armik ti capisco, purtroppo.
> Però quello che vorrei sapere è se tu, nonostante tutto, ami tua moglie e vorresti recuperare il matrimonio.
> In ogni caso però credo che tu dovresti chiedere anche a lei chiarezza.
> Non credo molto probabile  il "coronamento del sogno d'amore" e presto si renderà conto di questo.
> ...


Non mi sembra tanto confusa se si fa trasferire a Roma... a me sembra che se ne freghi di lui ma anche del figlio... dispiace ma vedo con rammarico che queste "donne" che si riscoprono dopo gli "anta" sono sempre di più... e purtroppo il loro destino è sempre lo stesso, servire da giocattolo per il bastardo di turno, rovinare una famiglia e un paio di vite solo per il piacere del momento... copione da film... peccato...
Lele


----------



## lele51 (17 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti di cuore per le belle parole; è davvero incredibile quanto bene si possa ricevere da persone che non si conoscono, questo mi fa sperare per il futuro dei nostri figli!!
> Tornando a bomba, nel mio precedente messaggio non ho potuto per ovvi motivi di sintesi dettagliare il tutto. La storia del registratore l'ho messa su per provocarla, nella speranza che lei si decidesse a parlare, alla fine ho fatto in modo che lei lo scoprisse, ma niente, solo fugaci accenni, si è tenuta tutto dentro. Poi durante le vacanze di Natale, commentando la storia di una coppia di amici anche loro sulla soglia della separazione, alle mie sollecitazioni ha ammesso la storia *addossandomene la responsabilità (se l'ho fatto è colpa tua, per farti stare male)* *(Niente di nuovo, banale scusa da traditore)* come se volesse trovare una giustificazione prima a se stessa e poi a me.
> La cosa che più mi ha colpito nei loro discorsi è la passione con cui lei si pone nei confronti dell'amante, usando addirittura dei termini e dei vezzaggiativi che usava nei miei confronti ai bei tempi.
> Forse veramente intorno a 40 anni le donne attraversano una fase difficile della vita, i figli bene o male non hanno più bisogno di essere accuditi direttamente, il fisico non è più quello di una volta, il marito è li - scontato e rassicurante - insomma, gli ultimi fuochi. Eppure io non sono certo un pantofolaio, ho tantissimi interessi, faccio sport attivamente, mi piace il mare, la montagna, il cinema, la musica classica, sono e mi sento vivo!!
> Per quanto riguarda gli aspetti legali, essendo avvocato, ho valutato insieme ad un collega/amico (che nel giro dei matrimonialisti è soprannominato: il gladiatore) il da farsi, *se lei continua nel suo atteggiamento di distacco e di finta normalità fino alla soglia della camera da letto, non mi resta che sferrarle un attacco a sorpresa, senza avere troppi scrupoli, in modo che capisca che si trovi davanti a un bivio;* *(Pensavo che al bivio si trovassi quando ha deciso di andare a Roma...) *chissà, per il momento devo sistemare alcune cose con il lavoro e con me stesso, devo restare calmo ancora per qualche tempo..


... sferra il colpo e salva la tua dignità e quella di tuo figlio, non sognare... se fosse stata una sbandata non sarbbe durata tanto e lei non avrebbe deciso per Roma... se aspetti troppo avrai solo perso il tuo tempo e la rabbia si farà di casa, ti prenderà per i fondelli e ti continuerà a rinfacciare le "tue colpe" e arriverà il momento che crederai di giustificarla anche tu... chiudi e basta...
Lele


----------



## Ley (17 Gennaio 2010)

*Ley*

credo che i consigli nn servano anche perche ogni persona reagisce in modo diverso, io posso solo dire la mia, di come io ho affrontato una situazione peò c'è da dire pure che "parlare" quando le situazioni e i sentimenti nn ci toccano è troppo semplice. quanti ti avranno detto...fattene una ragione, rifatti una vita...vai avanti...parole dette e ridette, sentite e risentite che tanto finche il cuore sanguina e la delusione devasta l'anima solo le lacrime sono segno evidente di cio che ci ha fatto sentire morti x 3/4. certo ci sono di mezzo i figli e davanti a loro nn bisogna mai farsi vedere tristi o usarli x gettare fango sull altra persona, nn farli diventare armi x colpirla...nn far in modo che loro ne soffrano piu di quanto già nn stiano facendo. loro subiscono solo una situazione che nn hanno voluto e in cui nn centrano niente. è dura x tutti e se l hai amata davvero di certo nn smetterai ora, ogni cosa ti parlerà di voi e della vostra vita ma qui si vede se hai carattere o no...stai male ma la vita è una, soffri ma senza smettere di camminare, sei caduto ma vedi ti prenderti del tempo e rialzarti piu vivo che mai, nn sei ne il primo ne l ultimo a cui succede e nessuno è mai morto.  Questi sono pensieri solo miei e nn pretendo che nessuno li condivida, scusami se mi sono permessa di "parlare" e anche se le mie parole scritte nn porteranno a nulla se nn a una perdita di tempo, almeno leggile con il cuore...come io ho fatto con le tue.  Ley


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra tanto confusa se si fa trasferire a Roma... a me sembra che se ne freghi di lui ma anche del figlio... dispiace ma vedo con rammarico che queste "donne" che si riscoprono dopo gli "anta" sono sempre di più... e purtroppo il loro destino è sempre lo stesso, servire da giocattolo per il bastardo di turno, rovinare una famiglia e un paio di vite solo per il piacere del momento... copione da film... peccato...
> Lele


 Con confusa non intendevo che lei non sapesse cosa fare, intendevo che quello che fa si basa su un'analisi confusa della realtà.
Io ho chiuso subito, come è noto, anche se considerare dopo se ci fossero possibilità di ricostruzione (e scoprire che non ce n'erano neppure di costruzione iniziali...:rotfl, ma se lui vuole provare a recuperare questo rapporto (e lui deve fare quel che lui crede giusto, non quel che è stato giusto per me) deve considerare che in questa fase la mente di lei è completamente obnubilata dall'idea di aver trovato "quello che si incontra una volta e mai più..." e che quando si risveglierà bruscamente nella realtà capirà cosa ha fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2010)

Ley ha detto:


> credo che i consigli nn servano anche perche ogni persona reagisce in modo diverso, io posso solo dire la mia, di come io ho affrontato una situazione peò c'è da dire pure che "parlare" quando le situazioni e i sentimenti nn ci toccano è troppo semplice. quanti ti avranno detto...fattene una ragione, rifatti una vita...vai avanti...parole dette e ridette, sentite e risentite che tanto finche il cuore sanguina e la delusione devasta l'anima solo le lacrime sono segno evidente di cio che ci ha fatto sentire morti x 3/4. certo ci sono di mezzo i figli e davanti a loro nn bisogna mai farsi vedere tristi o usarli x gettare fango sull altra persona, nn farli diventare armi x colpirla...nn far in modo che loro ne soffrano piu di quanto già nn stiano facendo. loro subiscono solo una situazione che nn hanno voluto e in cui nn centrano niente. è dura x tutti e se l hai amata davvero di certo nn smetterai ora, ogni cosa ti parlerà di voi e della vostra vita ma qui si vede se hai carattere o no...stai male ma la vita è una, soffri ma senza smettere di camminare, sei caduto ma vedi ti prenderti del tempo e rialzarti piu vivo che mai, nn sei ne il primo ne l ultimo a cui succede e nessuno è mai morto. Questi sono pensieri solo miei e nn pretendo che nessuno li condivida, scusami se mi sono permessa di "parlare" e anche se le mie parole scritte nn porteranno a nulla se nn a una perdita di tempo, almeno leggile con il cuore...come io ho fatto con le tue. Ley


Come sei vera e umana...
Queste sono parole...


----------



## armik (18 Gennaio 2010)

Ley ha detto:


> credo che i consigli nn servano anche perche ogni persona reagisce in modo diverso, io posso solo dire la mia, di come io ho affrontato una situazione peò c'è da dire pure che "parlare" quando le situazioni e i sentimenti nn ci toccano è troppo semplice. quanti ti avranno detto...fattene una ragione, rifatti una vita...vai avanti...parole dette e ridette, sentite e risentite che tanto finche il cuore sanguina e la delusione devasta l'anima solo le lacrime sono segno evidente di cio che ci ha fatto sentire morti x 3/4. certo ci sono di mezzo i figli e davanti a loro nn bisogna mai farsi vedere tristi o usarli x gettare fango sull altra persona, nn farli diventare armi x colpirla...nn far in modo che loro ne soffrano piu di quanto già nn stiano facendo. loro subiscono solo una situazione che nn hanno voluto e in cui nn centrano niente. è dura x tutti e se l hai amata davvero di certo nn smetterai ora, ogni cosa ti parlerà di voi e della vostra vita ma qui si vede se hai carattere o no...stai male ma la vita è una, soffri ma senza smettere di camminare, sei caduto ma vedi ti prenderti del tempo e rialzarti piu vivo che mai, nn sei ne il primo ne l ultimo a cui succede e nessuno è mai morto.  Questi sono pensieri solo miei e nn pretendo che nessuno li condivida, scusami se mi sono permessa di "parlare" e anche se le mie parole scritte nn porteranno a nulla se nn a una perdita di tempo, almeno leggile con il cuore...come io ho fatto con le tue.  Ley


Eccome se le ho lette!! Mi hanno fatto riflettere e mi ci sono ritrovato in pieno. Stanotte pensavo proprio a questo: perchè deve finire tutto, una bellissima storia d'amore, la famiglia, il rapporto con il figlio che per forza di cosa andrà a puttane, non riesco proprio a spiegarmelo. 
Proprio come dici, sono caduto e devo rialzarmi, ti assicuro che la vita mi ha riservato anche altre "sorprese" che ho sempre superato grazie alla mia forza di carattere. Ora sono sulle ginocchia, manca poco per ritornare in piedi, la forza la prendo proprio dal suo atteggiamento, la guardo e capisco che sta fingendo, che in cuor suo non mi rispetta e non mi stima.
Questa è la MIA forza!!


----------



## caterina (18 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Eccome se le ho lette!! Mi hanno fatto riflettere e mi ci sono ritrovato in pieno. Stanotte pensavo proprio a questo: perchè deve finire tutto, una bellissima storia d'amore, la famiglia, il rapporto con il figlio che per forza di cosa andrà a puttane, non riesco proprio a spiegarmelo.
> Proprio come dici, sono caduto e devo rialzarmi, ti assicuro che la vita mi ha riservato anche altre "sorprese" che ho sempre superato grazie alla mia forza di carattere. Ora sono sulle ginocchia, manca poco per ritornare in piedi, la forza la prendo proprio dal suo atteggiamento, la guardo e capisco che sta fingendo, che in cuor suo non mi rispetta e non mi stima.
> Questa è la MIA forza!!


la tua forza non dovrebbe essere la sua condizione...la tua forza dovresti essere tu...che nonstante lei...vai avanti orgoglioso di te stesso e di quanto hai costruito. Aperto a tutte le soluzioni, ma senza mai rinnegare te stesso e cosa credi sia giusto per te!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti di cuore per le belle parole; è davvero incredibile quanto bene si possa ricevere da persone che non si conoscono, questo mi fa sperare per il futuro dei nostri figli!!
> Tornando a bomba, nel mio precedente messaggio non ho potuto per ovvi motivi di sintesi dettagliare il tutto. La storia del registratore l'ho messa su per provocarla, nella speranza che lei si decidesse a parlare, alla fine ho fatto in modo che lei lo scoprisse, ma niente, solo fugaci accenni, si è tenuta tutto dentro. Poi durante le vacanze di Natale, commentando la storia di una coppia di amici anche loro sulla soglia della separazione, alle mie sollecitazioni ha ammesso la storia addossandomene la responsabilità (se l'ho fatto è colpa tua, per farti stare male) come se volesse trovare una giustificazione prima a se stessa e poi a me.
> La cosa che più mi ha colpito nei loro discorsi è la passione con cui lei si pone nei confronti dell'amante, usando addirittura dei termini e dei vezzaggiativi che usava nei miei confronti ai bei tempi.
> Forse veramente intorno a 40 anni le donne attraversano una fase difficile della vita, i figli bene o male non hanno più bisogno di essere accuditi direttamente, il fisico non è più quello di una volta, il marito è li - scontato e rassicurante - insomma, gli ultimi fuochi. Eppure io non sono certo un pantofolaio, ho tantissimi interessi, faccio sport attivamente, mi piace il mare, la montagna, il cinema, la musica classica, sono e mi sento vivo!!
> Per quanto riguarda gli aspetti legali, essendo avvocato, ho valutato insieme ad un collega/amico (che nel giro dei matrimonialisti è soprannominato: il gladiatore) il da farsi, se lei continua nel suo atteggiamento di distacco e di finta normalità fino alla soglia della camera da letto, non mi resta che sferrarle un attacco a sorpresa, senza avere troppi scrupoli, in modo che capisca che si trovi davanti a un bivio; chissà, per il momento devo sistemare alcune cose con il lavoro e con me stesso, devo restare calmo ancora per qualche tempo..


 
io ti auguro di mantenerla sempre la calma

anzi, di riconquistare quella profonda


ho, peraltro, l'impressione che tua moglie si troverà ben presto a fare i conti con sè stessa
la "tramvata" peggiore potrebbe riceverla proprio dagli esiti della sua decisione di trasferirsi

ma tua moglie è secondaria

per prima cosa, io tifo per te


----------



## Ley (18 Gennaio 2010)

*Ley*



armik ha detto:


> Eccome se le ho lette!! Mi hanno fatto riflettere e mi ci sono ritrovato in pieno. Stanotte pensavo proprio a questo: perchè deve finire tutto, una bellissima storia d'amore, la famiglia, il rapporto con il figlio che per forza di cosa andrà a puttane, non riesco proprio a spiegarmelo.
> Proprio come dici, sono caduto e devo rialzarmi, ti assicuro che la vita mi ha riservato anche altre "sorprese" che ho sempre superato grazie alla mia forza di carattere. Ora sono sulle ginocchia, manca poco per ritornare in piedi, la forza la prendo proprio dal suo atteggiamento, la guardo e capisco che sta fingendo, che in cuor suo non mi rispetta e non mi stima.
> Questa è la MIA forza!!


 devi solo riprendere in mano la tua vita, cercare di nn avere tempo libero per pensare, ora io nn so come è organizzata la tua giornata ma cerca di nn lasciate tempi morti, fai quello che ti è sempre piaciuto fare e che nn hai mai potuto fare, nn andare a pescare che è deleterio!io lo so !!!


----------



## armik (19 Gennaio 2010)

Ley ha detto:


> nn andare a pescare che è deleterio!io lo so !!!


perchè, che succede quando si va a pesca??


----------



## caterina (19 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> perchè, che succede quando si va a pesca??


 ...mentre aspetti che il pesce abbocca i cattivi pensieri ti assalgono!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ley (19 Gennaio 2010)

*Ley*



caterina ha detto:


> ...mentre aspetti che il pesce abbocca i cattivi pensieri ti assalgono!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 tu ci scherzi...ma è davvero deleteria...cmq mi spiegate come si apre un post?


----------



## caterina (19 Gennaio 2010)

Ley ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi...ma è davvero deleteria...cmq mi spiegate come si apre un post?


non scherzavo affatto! Anzi , paranoica come sono, se andassi a pescare, sarei capace di indentificarmi col povero pesce che, sperando di nutrirsi e gioiendo per la manna caduta dal cielo, si ritrova con un amo conficcato in bocca! Quindi concordo...niente pesca.:up::up:


----------



## armik (19 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> ...mentre aspetti che il pesce abbocca i cattivi pensieri ti assalgono!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sarebbe complicato; sono un pescasub e ti assicuro che nei circa 2 minuti di apnea che riesco a tirare nei periodi di forma hai altro a cui pensare

Anzi, ora che ci penso, andare a pescare mi farebbe bene. Questa estate per esempio, mi ha aiutato molto a non pensare.
Quindi, W la pescasub, aiuta a cacciar via i cattivi pensieri, fa bene alla salute e se sei bravo e fortunato porti anche la cena a casa:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## armik (19 Gennaio 2010)

Ley ha detto:


> ..cmq mi spiegate come si apre un post?


In alto a sinistra delle Sezioni del Forum c'è un bottone quadrato NEW TREAD ci clicchi sopra e ti appare la pagina dove immettere il titolo ed il testo della nuova discussione.


----------



## caterina (19 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> sarebbe complicato; sono un pescasub e ti assicuro che nei circa 2 minuti di apnea che riesco a tirare nei periodi di forma hai altro a cui pensare
> 
> Anzi, ora che ci penso, andare a pescare mi farebbe bene. Questa estate per esempio, mi ha aiutato molto a non pensare.
> Quindi, W la pescasub, aiuta a cacciar via i cattivi pensieri, fa bene alla salute e se sei bravo e fortunato porti anche la cena a casa:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ci si riferiva alla pesca tradizionale, quella con canna ami e bigattini. Diverso ê se ti immergi col fucile! L'hai mai beccata una pezzogna?


----------



## armik (19 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> Ci si riferiva alla pesca tradizionale, quella con canna ami e bigattini. Diverso ê se ti immergi col fucile! L'hai mai beccata una pezzogna?


La vedo difficile; non sono ancora riuscito a scendere a 80/100 metri

Le pezzogne sono pesci che vivono a grande profondità, per questo hanno dei grossi occhi, perchè da quelle parti di luce ne arriva pochina!!


----------



## caterina (19 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> La vedo difficile; non sono ancora riuscito a scendere a 80/100 metri
> 
> Le pezzogne sono pesci che vivono a grande profondità, per questo hanno dei grossi occhi, perchè da quelle parti di luce ne arriva pochina!!


per questo é pregiata, a quelle profondità non ingoia la schifezza dei nostri mari. A Sorrento mi dicono che é facile trovarne... Puoi provare li a pescarle:up: e poi cuocerla al sale... Una vera prelibatezza!


----------



## armik (20 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> per questo é pregiata, a quelle profondità non ingoia la schifezza dei nostri mari. A Sorrento mi dicono che é facile trovarne... Puoi provare li a pescarle:up: e poi cuocerla al sale... Una vera prelibatezza!


In effetti, un tempo la zona tra Punta Campanella e Capri era molto ricca di questa specie, poi hanno distrutto tutto. Nei ristoranti e nelle pescherie propinano pezzogne pescate in Marocco per pesce del Golfo.


----------



## Amarax (20 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> In effetti, un tempo la zona tra Punta Campanella e Capri era molto ricca di questa specie, poi hanno distrutto tutto. Nei ristoranti e nelle pescherie propinano pezzogne pescate in Marocco per pesce del Golfo.




:unhappy:...anche questo???
e che kaiser...ci privano pure delle nostre pezzogne!!!


----------



## caterina (20 Gennaio 2010)

*razzismo!*



amarax ha detto:


> :unhappy:...anche questo???
> e che kaiser...ci privano pure delle nostre pezzogne!!!


Ma Amarax...non ti vedo per niente rammaricata per le sorti delle nostre coste...ma solo per le pezzogne indigene. Questo è razzismo ittico!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (20 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> Ma Amarax...non ti vedo per niente rammaricata per le sorti delle nostre coste...ma solo per le pezzogne indigene. Questo è razzismo ittico!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...si dice così??
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## caterina (20 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...si dice così??
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


..si potrebbe pure dire  che sei la fondatrice della lega della pezzogna sorrentina:up::up::up:


----------



## armik (21 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> ..si potrebbe pure dire  che sei la fondatrice della lega della pezzogna sorrentina:up::up::up:


buone, buone, torniamo on topic! 

Io mi macero nel dubbio e voi pensate alle pezzogne sorrentine

(comunque la pezzogna all'acqua pazza è deliziosa):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (25 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> buone, buone, torniamo on topic!
> 
> Io mi macero nel dubbio e voi pensate alle pezzogne sorrentine
> 
> (comunque la pezzogna all'acqua pazza è deliziosa):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e concludo qui:
appunto :up:


----------



## armik (27 Gennaio 2010)

al diavolo le pezzogne!!

vi devo confessare che ho incontrato un angelo:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## caterina (27 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> al diavolo le pezzogne!!
> 
> vi devo confessare che ho incontrato un angelo:sonar::sonar::sonar:


:up::up::up::up::up:d:up:diceva mia nonna...quella santa donna: "tutto arriva per chi sa aspettare"


----------



## armik (27 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:d:up:diceva mia nonna...quella santa donna: "tutto arriva per chi sa aspettare"


la conosci la storia del bruco e la farfalla


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> al diavolo le pezzogne!!
> 
> vi devo confessare che ho incontrato un angelo:sonar::sonar::sonar:



Il 3d è tuo e puoi farci quel che vuoi...
angelo?
che tipo di angelo???


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Gennaio 2010)

Guarda le ali, il colore è fondamentale come nei film western: nere cattive, bianche buone!


----------



## aristocat (27 Gennaio 2010)

armik,
per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere mi viene da dirti che c'è il rischio che tu non abbia elaborato abbastanza la tua situazione ... per buttarti a cuor leggero in un'altra storia...
parere approssimativo di un'estranea, of course. Ma forse da non sottovalutare ...


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Guarda le ali, il colore è fondamentale come nei film western: nere cattive, bianche buone!



e tu sei esperta!!! 
le tue ali sono pure magiche!!:up:


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> armik,
> per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere mi viene da dirti che c'è il rischio che tu non abbia elaborato abbastanza la tua situazione ...* per buttarti a cuor leggero in un'altra storia...*
> parere approssimativo di un'estranea, of course. Ma forse da non sottovalutare ...



Magari lo facesse!!!
Ha bisogno di riappropiarsi della sua gioia di vivere...
Lo dice una che l'ha persa del tutto...:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> armik,
> per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere mi viene da dirti che c'è il rischio che tu non abbia elaborato abbastanza la tua situazione ... per buttarti a cuor leggero in un'altra storia...
> parere approssimativo di un'estranea, of course. Ma forse da non sottovalutare ...


 Concordo.
Si rischia di prendere lucciole per lanterne (in senso sentimentale ...non rispetto al valore delle persone) ...senza alcun riferimento a lucciole/fatine


----------



## armik (28 Gennaio 2010)

Buone, buone..... non mi posso sbilanciare un attimo che mi fate la "morale" come delle zie
Sono - aimè - abbastanza cresciuto e "vaccinato" per non capire che "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore"...

Comunque, per soddisfare la vostra immensa curiosità, vi posso solo dire che l'angelo in questione ha delle alette bionde e che, quando svolazza, lascia cadere una polverina dorata.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Buone, buone..... non mi posso sbilanciare un attimo che mi fate la "morale" come delle zie
> Sono - aimè - abbastanza cresciuto e "vaccinato" per non capire che "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore"...
> 
> Comunque, per soddisfare la vostra immensa curiosità, vi posso solo dire che l'angelo in questione ha delle alette bionde e che, quando svolazza, lascia cadere una polverina dorata.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


forfora radioattiva?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Buone, buone..... non mi posso sbilanciare un attimo che mi fate la "morale" come delle zie
> Sono - aimè - abbastanza cresciuto e "vaccinato" per non capire che "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore"...
> 
> Comunque, per soddisfare la vostra immensa curiosità, vi posso solo dire che l'angelo in questione ha delle alette bionde e che, quando svolazza, lascia cadere una polverina dorata.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


  oh Peter!!
Non vuoi spiegarci meglio di questo incontro euforizzante...?


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*armik*



armik ha detto:


> Buone, buone..... non mi posso sbilanciare un attimo che mi fate la "morale" come delle zie
> Sono - aimè - abbastanza cresciuto e "vaccinato" per non capire che "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore"...
> 
> Comunque, per soddisfare la vostra immensa curiosità, vi posso solo dire che l'angelo in questione ha delle alette bionde e che, quando svolazza, lascia cadere una polverina dorata.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io non ti chiedo proprio nulla... ma rammenta che le zie... hanno avuto molti anni in meno ed hanno vissuto quello che c'era da vivere!!:up:
Non si tratta di non considerarti cresciuto e vaccinato, ma di farti comprendere che finché non ci si sbatte le corna (francesicmo obbligato dato il forum )
 non si capisce quanto si riesca a farsi del male in proprio.
Non sto giudicando il tuo caso, ma gli anni e gli esempi qui dentro ci hanno spesso dato ragione...
Se ti vien dato un parere, tu riflettici, poi sei sempre in tempo a decidere di ignorarlo... dopo...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



Amoremio ha detto:


> forfora radioattiva?


Zitta....!!!
Lo sai bene che quella polverina noi donne la teniamo sempre pronta e la usiamo a tempo e luogo 
Quella che hai nominato serve post conquista... 
Bruja

p.s. naturalmente facciamo autoironia


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Buone, buone..... non mi posso sbilanciare un attimo che mi fate la "morale" come delle zie
> Sono - aimè - abbastanza cresciuto e "vaccinato" per non capire che "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore"...
> 
> *Comunque, per soddisfare la vostra immensa curiosità, vi posso solo dire che l'angelo in questione ha delle alette bionde e che, quando svolazza, lascia cadere una polverina dorata.....*:mrgreen::mrgreen:


*
Ma no! Giura!*


----------



## Amoremio (29 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non ti chiedo proprio nulla... ma rammenta che *le zie... hanno avuto molti anni in meno* ed hanno vissuto quello che c'era da vivere!!:up:
> Non si tratta di non considerarti cresciuto e vaccinato, ma di farti comprendere che finché non ci si sbatte le corna (francesicmo obbligato dato il forum )
> non si capisce quanto si riesca a farsi del male in proprio.
> Non sto giudicando il tuo caso, ma gli anni e gli esempi qui dentro ci hanno spesso dato ragione...
> ...


 
non è che lui sia proprio di primissimo pelo, eh?

anagraficamente almeno.:mrgreen:



vorrei fosse messo a verbale che al limite io potrei essergli nipote
ma conservo motivati dubbi sugli angeli!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Zitta....!!!
> Lo sai bene che quella polverina noi donne la teniamo sempre pronta e la usiamo a tempo e luogo
> Quella che hai nominato serve post conquista...
> Bruja
> ...


eeeh!
non la fare così complicata!

la polverina è sempre la stessa!

sono gli occh di chi la vede che cambiano


----------



## armik (29 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che lui sia proprio di primissimo pelo, eh?
> 
> anagraficamente almeno.:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Sulla "vetustà" del pelo posso anche concordare:rotfl::rotfl:
Sulla possibilità che possa rappresentare per te un punto di riferimento, quasi filiare, anche.
E' sulla presenza degli angeli, che sono in leggero disaccordo, proprio per aver attraversato tanti mari in vita mia


----------



## armik (29 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eeeh!
> non la fare così complicata!
> 
> la polverina è sempre la stessa!
> ...


Ragazze, la polvere è si sempre la stessa, ma dipende da chi la sparge e da chi la riceve:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## caterina (29 Gennaio 2010)

armik ha detto:


> Sulla "vetustà" del pelo posso anche concordare:rotfl::rotfl:
> ragazze....sarà un caso che il nostro amico parla di vetustà e non di obsolescenza????
> 
> Sulla possibilità che possa rappresentare per te un punto di riferimento, quasi filiare, anche.
> ...


....ma chi va per mare...non incontra pesci???:sonar::sonar::sonar:

Ma insomma, facciamo gli uomini e le donne. Basta con sta storia di padri e zie! 
Le donne sono curiose e concrete, quindi ci dici qualcosa in più di questo incontro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

...e magari anche l'indirizzo*...

















*Per chi è nuovo del forum. Un vecchio utente scrisse che la moglie frequentava per lavoro un ambiente con tanti uomini affascinanti.
Io cominciai (trovando una certa penuria di fascino in giro) chiedendo a lui e poi a tutti ...gli indirizzi di questi luoghi...


----------



## caterina (29 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e magari anche l'indirizzo*...
> 
> ..siamo curiose...ma mica a 'sti  livelli! dai persa...stai facendo addirittura la suocera! Noi vogliamo solo condividere le gioie...mica solo i dolori.
> Mi sa però che armik è un galantuomo e ci lascerà tutte a bocca asciutta!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

Speravo di trovare un angelo anch'io...  ...ne avrei bisogno


----------



## caterina (29 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Speravo di trovare un angelo anch'io...  ...ne avrei bisogno


Cara... Vuoi perderti di nuovo?:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> Cara... Vuoi perderti di nuovo?:incazzato:


 Magari...


----------



## armik (30 Gennaio 2010)

caterina ha detto:


> ....ma chi va per mare...non incontra pesci???:sonar::sonar::sonar:
> 
> Ma insomma, facciamo gli uomini e le donne. Basta con sta storia di padri e zie!
> Le donne sono curiose e concrete, quindi ci dici qualcosa in più di questo incontro?


calma, calma, tutto vi sarà svelato a tempo debito

per il momento vi basterà sapere che stiamo ancora facendo "amicizia"


----------



## armik (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari...


allora, che dire.......peccato!!!!


----------

